
Cymmetria (YC S15) provides $1M warranty on APT solution - ddiinn
http://blog.cymmetria.com/cymmetria-now-offering-a-1-million-usd-warranty-for-apt-attacks
======
ddiinn
I'm CEO of Cymmetria, please feel free to ask any questions about this.

